# PFF Bass Club



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Better late than never. With the help of Jason, I've got the approval to proceed with the PFF Bassmasters, name of club up for discussion. Still very tentative and I know everyone hunts except this guy. So, we will need scales, maybe some weigh in bags and of course to determine when the season will start. I'm hoping we can keep this thread going and we can come to a conclusion about when to start the tournaments. Like I said, we have approval from the Admins to advertise in here and the fishing tournaments section. Lots of people think they are the best bass fisherman the PFF has to offer, so let's find out. Please suggest anything. Looking forward to getting started sometime down the road!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good idea! - way better idea than the PFF hunting club - yall have fun!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Will members be allowed to use the Matrix revolutionary fishing system during all the tournaments?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

This sounds interesting. Ill be following this thread for sure. What areas are you wanting to fish?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> Better late than never. With the help of Jason, I've got the approval to proceed with the PFF Bassmasters, name of club up for discussion. Still very tentative and I know everyone hunts except this guy. So, we will need scales, maybe some weigh in bags and of course to determine when the season will start. I'm hoping we can keep this thread going and we can come to a conclusion about when to start the tournaments. Like I said, we have approval from the Admins to advertise in here and the fishing tournaments section. Lots of people think they are the best bass fisherman the PFF has to offer, so let's find out. Please suggest anything. Looking forward to getting started sometime down the road!!!


I am definitely in on this and will do whatever I can to help launch this. My only hold back is my work schedule 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off.
Just let me know what I can do on my end.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, hunting season is upon us but there may be them days where I "could" hit the water fer a bass....so I'll be in limbo from here till the end of hunting season!!!


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

New to this thread. Are you guys starting a bass club?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jason said:


> Oh yeah, hunting season is upon us but there may be them days where I "could" hit the water fer a bass....so I'll be in limbo from here till the end of hunting season!!!


This is me also, but would fish one if it worked out...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm willing to help! I have a good tournament background and experience running and organizing large bass clubs throughout Alabama.


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think this would be awesome! I am primarily a bass fisherman. I don't prefer saltwater fishing. I am pretty new to the area and I have no clue where to go bass fishing. I also don't have a boat..... I hope this is not a deal breaker.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I was in 1 Bass club ended up being to far for me to travel. Just cant see driving 100+miles to go fishing.We have a lot to fish within a 50 mile radius.

JMO


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Killebrew1 said:


> I think this would be awesome! I am primarily a bass fisherman. I don't prefer saltwater fishing. I am pretty new to the area and I have no clue where to go bass fishing. I also don't have a boat..... I hope this is not a deal breaker.



Where are you located??


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I live off innerarity point road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I would be interested also.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep! I would fish it


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang inconsiderate bass tournament fisherman. Think they own the water I can't stand them.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I appreciate all the responses and willingness to help. But I dont want to run a dictatorship. I think we should all have a get together and decide everything we need to decide. Things like entry fees, payouts, rules, tournament schedule, the tournament officials, etc....


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

is this dead?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

orbiting headquarters said:


> is this dead?


hunting season.....hahaha


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Jason said:


> hunting season.....hahaha


ok. Just wondering. 
The fish I have been catching don't have a clue it's hunting season...:thumbsup:


----------

